# Big Al's Chicken Club Sandwich



## AllenOK (Jan 4, 2009)

This is something I've been making off-and-on at work, for myself and one or two other people, in an attempt to get it on the menu.  LOL.  I already have two sandwiches on the menu, and had a third during the summer.

It's really simple and easy.  But, remember, being a line cook, I have lots of goodies on the line to experiement with, plus things on the cold side line.  I also have all sorts of cooking equipment, hot and ready to cook, all the time.

I grab one of the marinated chicken breasts from the container out of cold side's reefer (they use it more than me, lots of grilled chicken salads).  It's marinated in oil, salt, pepper, garlic, fresh rosemary, and whatever else the daytime cold side cook adds.  Slap the chicken on the grill and grill it to perfection (something I take pride in).

While the chicken cooks, grab a burger bun and toast it on the flattop.  Once that's done, pull the bun off and spread some honey mustard salad dressing on the bottom piece.  Get a couple pieces of bacon and heat them on the flattop.  Place some shredded lettuce on the top bun, and a couple slices of tomato.  Get a slice of pepper-jack cheese ready.

Once the chicken is done, place it on the bottom bun, top with the cheese and bacon, then carefully flip the top bun with lettuce and tomato onto the chicken, and wrap in foil wrapping paper.

Options:  I have also made this sandwich with toasted texas toast.  Personally, I like to deep-fry the chicken.  I have breading ingredients ready-to-go at all times anyway, as we bread some items to order.  We also make a "Tennesee Mountain" style bacon, by sprinkling brown sugar and cracked black pepper over the bacon before we bake it.  That stuff would be excellent on this sandwich.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you deliver? Sounds good Allen. Love Pepper Jack!!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 4, 2009)

YUMMY! 
I'll settle for mail-order...


----------



## QSis (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm starving!  Wish I had one of those bad boys right now, Allen!

Lee


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 4, 2009)

AllenOK said:


> This is something I've been making off-and-on at work, for myself and one or two other people, in an attempt to get it on the menu. LOL. I already have two sandwiches on the menu, and had a third during the summer.
> 
> It's really simple and easy. But, remember, being a line cook, I have lots of goodies on the line to experiement with, plus things on the cold side line. I also have all sorts of cooking equipment, hot and ready to cook, all the time.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, open a franchise here in Green Bay and I'll have lunch every day!  This is what I miss most about my parents restaurant -- having most everything at your disposal to just concoct things to your liking.  I think I learned more about cooking there than anywhere, and all through taste testing, LOL!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds delicious - I'd order one right away!


----------

